# trophy Northern Pike fishing



## bgifford (Jul 5, 2006)

I am new to the board, so hello to everyone.

I am looking to take my father on a fishing trip in 2007. We have fished in Canada for the past 20 yrs, but the lake that we have fished is not as good as it used to be. I am looking to take my father fishing to a lodge/lake in Ontario that produce's trophy Northern Pike. If someone can help with a recommendation on a good place to go I would greatly apprectiate it.

thanks

Giff


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lac Seul!!!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Lac Seul!!!!


I agree 100% with that suggestion. There are some monsters on that body of water.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The thing about Lac Seul is the number of musky in the lake. Its more known for that then pike fishing. But I have been told by a number of resort owners at fishing shows that that area has some of the greatest untaped pike fishing in almost all of canada.


----------



## bgifford (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks for the advice, is this lake a fly-in lake or can you reach it by car.

thanks

Giff


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> thanks for the advice, is this lake a fly-in lake or can you reach it by car.


It can be reached by car. Ear Falls on the west side and Sioux Lookout on the east are two of the larger towns on the lake.


----------



## bgifford (Jul 5, 2006)

How about Uchi Lake, has anyone heard of this lake.

thanks

Giff


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I fished out of Molson Lake Lodge in MB in 1997. flew into there from Winnepeg and then flew out of there on an Otter to a lake I believe it's called star lake. We had 8 guys and 5 of the 8 caught Northerns 44" and over to be qualified as a Master Angler in the MB record book. The best I could do was 42" and 43", no matter how hard I squeezed their tails I couldn't get it over that 44" mark. the Walleye fishing on that lake was awesome too. Over all it was a great trip, it was not a guided trip, we had a couple of guys along that had fished there before, so that helped a little.


----------

